# Are you guys bad with children?



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm horrible with them and i'm actually worse with children than other people, i get big panic attacks around kids, which is kind of embarrassing since i am an aunt too :um Any of you experience the same?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I like kids just can't be around them too long.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, absolutely. Everyone else in my family is great with them.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I've had mixed results. My niece was like my best friend. We don't see much of my other niece/nephews but the last time I saw him he had a terrified look in his eyes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am pretty good with them though I am always afraid I am going to break one.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

oooh I love babies, I like to make them laugh doing stupid things.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

sajs said:


> oooh I love babies, I like to make them laugh doing stupid things.


I wish i was like you, I just get so nervous around them :S


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, I just don't know how to act or speak to them.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to work in a daycare centre so I like to think I'm pretty good with children. I also have 7 nieces and nephews, first born when I was 6, so I've always grown up around them.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Mxx1 said:


> I wish i was like you, I just get so nervous around them :S


Regarding that, else, I assure you, you will not want to be like me.

Nervous around babies? or kids (from 7+), I am not too comfortable with 7+ kids, I do not get nervous but its like, you know, I dont go to play with them .. but babies, yes. Now, since something happened to me and I apparently lost all kinds of feelings not so much, but before I would as mothers to hold their babies in the street, haha, yes, weird, but they immediately realize its because I really liked them and not because I am a perv or something.
I have a niece now (daughter of my cousin), she is a year and a half now, and I am sad because she did not know me being in that way.


----------



## Venom Boss (Dec 4, 2014)

No. In fact, just an hour ago I was chatting with my little sister and my nephews about whatever was on our minds like School, Music, Wrestling, etc while eating cheeseburgers.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm really good with kids 'cause I'm really a kid at heart. 

Really, sometimes I act like I'm 8, probably doesn't help my image.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

They piss me off. When they have tantrums over the stupidest things.. omg >:[
And crying babies are the worst... ugh.


----------



## lois1 (Apr 13, 2014)

YES me too, I'm so bad with them! Funny thing though, I am kinda okay with extraverted children, but it's really bad with shy children like me. Extraverted children just blurt our every thought they have, so you'll at least have something to talk about, but with introverted and shy children we both don't know what to say or what to do and so it gets really awkward.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nah i' m pretty good with kids for some reason. They seem to like me


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

It depends, some kids are horrible. You can usually tell by who the parents are.... lol


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yup. i can't do baby talk. I am so awkward around kids.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Surprisingly very good, I don't get it either.


----------



## sarahferreira (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm terrible with kids which is pretty bad considering i work in a toy store


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Toddlers I am great. It's once they reach 7 or above is when I feel tricky around them, especially if they end up growing up into a "mean little ****" phase. If they treat me bad, I would feel worse, feeling that even a little kid would see something wrong with me to dislike me.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I never spend time around kids. I rarely ever have(My younger sisters being an exception). But if I do, I'd like it to be as brief as possible. Hearing young children cry is like nails scraping against a chalkboard. No thank you.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I actually used to coach youth basketball for 2 years and for some odd reason, kids actually like me. They were really manageable for me during practice and they surprisingly listened to me when I gave them instructions to follow . For the most part, I'd say that I like kids, hopefully I'll have a couple of my own in the future =]


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I just down know how to act around children. I can't talk to them like they are adults, but I don't know HOW to approach them. Usually when I'm around kids I just don't say anything to them. I just don't know how to act with them. 

I'm not scared of them or anything, just unsure how to act around them.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I actually really dislike being around children. I can't interact with them at all and I end up scaring them. I hate how some stare or scream or cry and it hurts my ears so I just stay as far away from kids as I possibly can. I also don't like it when they run into me or something cause i'm going to get blamed by the parents if it hurts itself.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I think I am for the most part. I don't hate children though. I actually like children. I'm just so awkward and don't know how to act with them. I'm very slowly trying to get better with it now that I have a niece. It's pretty cool getting her to smile.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to be good with kids. I took care of my little sister more than my dad and stepmom, my little cousins loved me, and I had nurturing side to me when I was teenager. After that I haven't had much interaction with kids on a regular basis, so it does feel a little awkward when a random kid starts talking to me. But yeah, that might just be lack of exposure. I also find many kids annoying(except the shy ones). I'm not the type who watches videos of cute babies on youtube. I don't think that I would be a bad mom if I ever got kids, though.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I'm absolutely terrible with children... Which is strange because I was a camp counsellor for a number of years.... And they terrify me....


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I used to feel weird around them when I was a teen. I babysat an infant one time and the kid would not stop crying no matter what I did. My mom ended up taking her from me and calming her down. She said I didn't have the right touch, didn't know how to handle a baby. When I got pregnant with my first child I was terrified I would totally suck as a mother. When they handed him to me, I don't know how to explain it-but you just know what to do with your own by some internal instinct. Something kicks in, and suddenly that awkward little creature fits right against you perfectly like no other kid ever will. I knew his cries, knew what he needed in no time. I knew what to do when he was sick, knew a pain cry when I heard it. 

Some people have zero control over their kids and let them run wild. Those are the kids I avoid like the plague. There is no stopping that runaway train. As for the rest being a mother made me understand them much better. I can handle them and deal with them fine. Sometimes all it takes is a genuine smile and they understand you're friendly. It never fails, if I smile at a child in a store, they always smile back.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> When I got pregnant with my first child I was terrified I would totally suck as a mother. When they handed him to me, I don't know how to explain it-but you just know what to do with your own by some internal instinct. Something kicks in, and suddenly that awkward little creature fits right against you perfectly like no other kid ever will. I knew his cries, knew what he needed in no time. I knew what to do when he was sick, knew a pain cry when I heard it.


That's lovely


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I can be quite good with children but I hate them. Babies are even worse. They are disgusting not cute. I prefer not to touch them. I get forced into hugs with my husband's family though.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah because 99.9% of them I end up wanting to smack through the nearest wall absolutely ****ing hate kids. If your "kid" isn't walking on four legs and furry keep it the hell away from me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh yeah. I don't even know what to do with children. I don't know how to talk to them or act around them. I find them really annoying tbh


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm pretty great around kids. I had to basically raise my sister so handling them is simple. I used to babysit for almost all of my neighbors and I still do for one of them. I take my neighbor's kids to the park a few times a week and help them with their homework.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kids annoy me and piss me off. They just run around and scream because their parents pump them full of adderall and plant them in front of the tv all day.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

If they're sweet and caring, then I'm good with them. But I can't handle the energetic ones who cause trouble, they just drive me insane.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

...Children usually think of me as an "old boring person" because the only time I'm around children, I'd usually be sitting by myself reading a book...


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

The uncle experience has me less interested in having children. They seem like a lot of work, they're annoying, and they smell. I also have no clue how to talk to them, whenever I try I feel as if I'm talking to them like they're my dogs.

I didn't have a positive opinion of young children before, I thought my brother having a child would change that for the better... But I think it's had the opposite effect.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Not great with kids myself but if I do get some of my own then my view of them might change and I might be able to handle them


----------



## Raven Song (Mar 18, 2015)

I absolutely hate children, of all ages. I'm very sensitive to what I feel other people want from me and children have NO filter on what they need from other people. I know that's a normal part of being a child, they need care and attention, but for me it just feels like they're literally a black hole sucking out my energy. I hate telling people I hate kids too, everyone acts like you haven't thought about it and "just need a little time." Personally I think that is the most invalidating, disrespectful bullsh!t. I hate kids. I hate them because I have reasons. If you don't hate kids great, but I do. So fuxk off.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

kageri said:


> I can be quite good with children but I hate them. Babies are even worse. *They are disgusting not cute.* I prefer not to touch them. I get forced into hugs with my husband's family though.


yup


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i dont hate them. i tend to kind of just carry on as if they werent there.

all babies look the same to me.

and I dotn have much attraction to being a father. in fact i am relieved I have no kids... its one of the things i DONT regret. 

i am too self centered and selfish to want to care for kids. ( or as I feel about it just now) . I would rather live my life for myself and a partner.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm bloody horrible with kids. And I really dislike most of them.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I hate kids as well. Stupid little ****s. I hate that I have to put up with someone else's kids when I'm on the train. Here's a tip, if you cannot afford a car maybe you shouldn't be having kids in the first place


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes. Very much!


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

With babies, yes I'm absolutely awkward. I'm not very expressive or touchy-feely, so I often don't know what to do to entertain them.

With children and kids, it's easier to figure out their interests so I'm better with them.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I am. I hate children. Never shall want one in my life!


----------



## BIB64 (Mar 29, 2015)

It depends but definitely can't be around them too long..just no patience. I wanted a child in my first marriage but very glad now I didn't have any. My sec. husband and I decided we didn't want any either. He doesn't have patience for them either.


----------



## BIB64 (Mar 29, 2015)

Let me add..don't even know if I'd know what to do with a baby come to think of it. I think I'd be more nervous trying to care for it. And ya know how ppl cooo over a baby? NOT ME! I shy away from the person who's holding it. I'd cooo over a puppy before a baby.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I hate other peoples kids, they are so annoying no matter what they do. Sure, sometimes see a clumbsy toddler in a cute outfit and ur like awww, but that's pretty rare. I really want children in the future strangely though. Small kids used to like me when i was younger, but idk anymore because i don't know any kids anymore. I think i might look a bit scary tbh.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm good with little kids but not so good with babies. Since becoming an uncle a month ago, every time I've held my nephew I get really paranoid that I'm holding him wrong. Mostly because I guess I just don't like holding babies. I get no emotional payoff from it.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

I get along better with kids than I do with people my own age. Which is admittedly sad and bizarre. They're less judgmental though. Not all of them like me because I don't really act goofy for them. But the ones that matter do.  I've gotten over my fear of breaking them by being around them more (daycare volunteering and interacting with my neice). But they don't have much respect for me, so I couldn't discipline them if their life depended on it sadly.


----------



## Amolivares28 (Apr 17, 2015)

I can be but they annoy me to easy!


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd also like to add that just the other day while walking with one of my friends who works at the animal shelter with me, we were in the local park with the dogs and there was a big bunch of kids approx 6-10 years old with their grandmother.

They wanted to say hi to the dogs and pat them (Okay, no biggie. They are very cute dogs so i can understand that) 

But they just wouldnt leave! And my friend was talking to them and I was just standing there awkwardly and babbling on about stupid stuff whenever the kids asked me a question and also the boy dog was triyng to hump the girl dog so i told my friend "Lets go! They'll ask what they're doing and we'll have to have the sex talk with them!" But he just laughed it off.

This whole scenario went on for about 15 mins at one point one of the children asked "Are they married if they're boyfriend and girlfriend? Will u give them a wedding?" 
My friend replied, "No no.. dogs dont believe in marriage" 
To which i quipped, "Neither do i"

-facepalm-

I should come with my own MA + 15 Warning Sign and stay away from Children under the age of 12.

Im far too cynical and negative for them.. lol ANYWAY thats just my rant.


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, which is sad because I do like children but they overwhelm me over a long period of time and I just get so lost sometimes at what to do. I feel like like everyone is so good around them and are so natural that I feel bad because I'm like that.


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know if I'm really bad with them. They do make me a bit uncomfortable when they're around, and I easily get annoyed with them, especially when they start throwing temper tantrums in the middle of the aisle at a supermarket. *cringes* I can't see myself with kids, honestly.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I love kids, but the same over here, I can't be around them too long or I'll get bored/tired. I'm fine being alone with them, but with their parents around, it just feels odd.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Mxx1 said:


> I'm horrible with them and i'm actually worse with children than other people, i get big panic attacks around kids, which is kind of embarrassing since i am an aunt too :um Any of you experience the same?


I'm actually really good with children haha, but feel anxious sometimes too, but I'm better now so...


----------



## Katherine114 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm not really that good with kids. I love them, I just don't know how to act with them.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

They're annoying as ****, and people who fawn over them are too.
The only time I like kids is when they're funny or have fun hobbies, or when I'm babysitting them so I'm used to them and have an obligation to care for them.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

theyre even harder to talk to than grown ups.. what do you say to kids? you have to initiate, and there isnt anything to talk about.
also youre expected to do this annoying baby voice thing that i just will not tolerate.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I'm good with them. Far easier to deal with than adults. I never patronise children. I'm quiet and treat them sort of like they're my peers and they like me instantly.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm horrific with children. I might have said this in another post somewhere but my cousin who's 10 doesn't seem to like talking to me, and I have a 3 year old cousin who recognises every other member of my family except me. I dunno why, I just don't seem like the child-friendly type...:blank


----------

